# What are the different kinds of photo coverage?



## kendiapen45 (Oct 11, 2015)

I am new as a photographer please help me :_


----------



## jaomul (Oct 11, 2015)

Welcome.

You'll need to be more specific with questions and then you'll get helpful answers


----------



## kendiapen45 (Oct 11, 2015)

I am starting a business I don't know what is the specific price. Like for a debut or wedding how will I price my service?


----------



## Designer (Oct 11, 2015)

kendiapen45 said:


> I am starting a business I don't know what is the specific price. Like for a debut or wedding how will I price my service?


The typical line of thought will include one or a combination of the following methods:

Your cost of doing business plus your income and a profit.  The CODB will include such things as your equipment, your studio, your transportation costs, self-employment taxes, utilities, etc.  Your income is what you have decided to "pay yourself", and the profit is generally what remains.

Another method is to poll the existing photography services in your area (either by direct inquiry or viewing their price list as published on their website), and fit your service in the range as you see fit.  This can have pitfalls of course, because what other people charge is varied and may include some very low-end services.

Yet another method is to charge according to your level of skill vs. what people are willing to pay.  Obviously this will not yield much of a profit, if any, but can be somewhat useful if you just want some part-time occupation to keep yourself busy while working at another job.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 15, 2015)

It's all based on how much experience you have as a photographer.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 15, 2015)

kendiapen45 said:


> I am starting a business I don't know what is the specific price. Like for a debut or wedding how will I price my service?


 Stop.  Please.  Stop.

You are *NOT* ready to start a business.  You might be ready to make a few dollars under the table shooting the odd wedding or engagement, but that's not a* business*.  The only person that can set prices for your *business* is you, and you can only do that after you have figured out how much you need to make and how much things cost (as Designer mentioned above).  You need to have your tax and revenue reporting arranged, insurance coverage, the appropriate gear, contracts & releases reviewed and "approved" by a lawyer...  Once you've done all the ground work and drafted your business plan, the pricing will be self-evident.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 16, 2015)

kendiapen45 said:


> I am starting a business I don't know what is the specific price. Like for a debut or wedding how will I price my service?


As much as you think you can get away with


----------

